# S & W 22A-1



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just won a S&W 22A-1 22 pistol.

Just wondering what the opinion was out there on this pistol. Was contemplating a Buckmark or a Ruger 22/45 MkIII before this.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

i have a 22a and it is a great shooter. i like it alot......

my dad has the 22/45 and really likes it

so those are the best of the three in my opinion..


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have one, it is a good shooter. It is easy to clean also


----------

